

Show HN: discover asteroids online - typpo
http://www.asterank.com/discover

======
typpo
I've been working on this as a side project for a while; wondering what people
think and how I can improve it.

Asteroids actually do show up in this imagery (taken from NEAT and SDSS).
People who spot something get to name their discoveries, which I think is a
great incentive.

~~~
anthonyb
I just found one, I think. Very cool.

------
gus_massa
Three minor comments:

In the example the asteroid is fixed and the stars are moving. In the samples
to analyze is the other way around. It's a little confusing.

Even if I touch "Done"/"Poor Quality" without selecting any asteroid
candidate, the web page ask me about my email. I guest that in the images I
saw there were no asteroids :( so you won't need my email. (An even if there
is an asteroid there, if I didn't locate it my contribution is legible.) (Are
you going to publish the emails of everyone that participated, on only the
persons that discovered the asteroid?)

Add a game/cheat mode, were at random one in ten images contains a known
asteroid. When you identify it the page give more information (name, size,
discovery date, ...)

